# Help With The A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER and  A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER



## weq2 (Sep 8, 2015)

I own both the A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER and  A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER. They both work great for cold smoking. 

I have not been able to keep either the A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER and  A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER to keep smoking while barbecuing with charcoal; it goes out after 10, maybe 15 minutes.

Does anyone have a trick they use for either the A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER and  A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER to keep it smoking while at bbq temperatures on a charcoal cooker?

They may not be intended to be used with a charcoal cooker (set-up at 250 for low and slow bbq.) Looking for some advice or tips, thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2015)

The charcoal is sucking up all the available oxygen....   more air in and more air out....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 9, 2015)

Dave has you covered.

In a propane smoker, grill he tube works great up to about 285, then the pellets start to combust and burn up instead of smoking. 

If you want to get more smoke in your charcoal set to you will need to make a mailbox mod and pipe the smoke in.


----------



## weq2 (Sep 19, 2015)

Is it fair say that The A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER and A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER doesn't work with a charcoal cooker setup to run at barbecue temperatures?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 19, 2015)

If you run something like a Weber, with the lid closed, the charcoal is sucking up all the oxygen so there's noting left for the pellets...  

If you wanted to fabricate a tube of sorts, you could use the tube smoker...   Something like this would work....  outside air....  smoke entering ABOVE the burning pellets so the smoke wasn't consumed...  














AMNTS mod to a Weber.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## weq2 (Sep 19, 2015)

Now you have me thinking; awhile back I tried something very similar to what you described.

The problem I ran into was; The A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER inside of a larger tube didn't produce enough positive pressure to overcome the positive pressure inside the cooker.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 2, 2015)

weQ2 said:


> Is it fair say that The A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER and A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER doesn't work with a charcoal cooker setup to run at barbecue temperatures?


If you place the Tube Smoker on the same level as the charcoal, it may have enough oxygen to burn

If you place the Tube Smoker above the charcoal, there is no oxygen

Todd


----------



## mikey nc (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't even know what an amazing tube is but if adjustment is 1 to 3 inches . sounds like vented air control ,would be answer, unless you're worried about quick overheat, and want to maintain a constant temperature


----------

